# Few Vids From The Gap



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Here are a few videos from a few weeks ago at the GAP during Rockfest.. Just now had time to upload them.. Had a blast, got the itch to build one now, just don't have deep enough pockets !!! The green John Deer buggy had 1000 hp and he had bout $200,000 in it, he's just playin in the video, he could jump it all if he wanted to..Him and his daughter were paid to come put on a show !! Change it to at least 360 or 480 to get a clear vid.. Enjoy !! 

GAP (6) - YouTube 

GAP (5) - YouTube 


GAP (3) - YouTube 


GAP (2) - YouTube 



GAP (7) - YouTube 

Not sure why it didn't embed them here...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's messed up. Happened when they switched the forum to another server. 

Was that Tim Cameron in the orange buggy?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Nah I don't think that was Tim but I heard his name mentioned several times while we were there, not sure if he was even there or not, I was only there for the day so he might have came out to play at night, that's when they were having the actual compititions.. Being a hp junkie I want to build one so bad now I can taste it !! LMAO Just gotta get the funds togeter to get started..


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

AWESOME


----------

